# Coffee



## jar546 (Aug 2, 2021)

I must admit that every time I go to Italy, I come back a coffee snob.  There I only do an espresso in the morning, that's it.  At home I drink "brown water" as my cousin from Italy calls it (American coffee).  I decided that this time I wanted an espresso maker and a good coffee machine at home since I don't have either.  I thought I was going to have to buy 2 machines but ended up getting just one that does it all.  Not the cheapest and not the cheapest coffee but to me the best of both worlds and worth it.  What the hell, I have empty nest syndrome anyway.

Thank you Nespresso for allowing me to enjoy coffee again.



			Amazon.com


----------



## cda (Aug 2, 2021)

No no no,,, that is not

I hope you do not park that next to the Ducati !

Lever machine!!!!!






						Best 2022 Lever Espresso Machines | Manual Lever & Spring Leva
					

Get best prices on a complete line of espresso machines with traditional lever action brew group design. We price match




					www.espressooutlet.net


----------



## e hilton (Aug 2, 2021)

Quite a difference in price.  
Jar ... how did you select that machine?   And where do you get your coffee?


----------



## jar546 (Aug 2, 2021)

cda said:


> No no no,,, that is not
> 
> I hope you do not park that next to the Ducati !
> 
> ...


Oh now that is pricey!!!!


----------



## jar546 (Aug 2, 2021)

e hilton said:


> Quite a difference in price.
> Jar ... how did you select that machine?   And where do you get your coffee?


I can get some from the grocery store (Publix) but prefer to order online from Nespresso.  I had a similar machine in a few airbnb's in Italy.


----------



## Joshua Barnes (Aug 2, 2021)

Try the bene casa . Very affordable . Comes with the mini carafe for perfect water measuring . I use with Cafe bustello. Around 3 or 4 pm no more in the mornings. Cheers from FL


----------



## cda (Aug 2, 2021)

Joshua Barnes said:


> Try the bene casa . Very affordable . Comes with the mini carafe for perfect water measuring . I use with Cafe bustello. Around 3 or 4 pm no more in the mornings. Cheers from FL



That’s not Italian !!!

In many ways


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 2, 2021)

Jar you are in South Florida just drink the Cuban coffee  it is sometimes made with an Italian roast.

Traditional Cuban-style coffee is made using the darker roasts, typically either Italian or Spanish roasts, with the brands Cafe Bustelo, Cafe La Llave and Cafe Pilón being popular. It can be made using an electric espresso machine, but is commonly made with a moka pot.[1][5]


----------



## e hilton (Aug 2, 2021)

I had the cuban coffee when i was doing a project in miami, it’s sold in miniature cups, like my granddaughter used to play house with her dolls.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 2, 2021)

mtlogcabin said:


> Jar you are in South Florida just drink the Cuban coffee  it is sometimes made with an Italian roast.
> 
> Traditional Cuban-style coffee is made using the darker roasts, typically either Italian or Spanish roasts, with the brands Cafe Bustelo, Cafe La Llave and Cafe Pilón being popular. It can be made using an electric espresso machine, but is commonly made with a moka pot.[1][5]


Yes, one of my favorite. Sweet but delicious.


----------



## Joshua Barnes (Aug 3, 2021)

cda said:


> That’s not Italian !!!
> 
> In many ways


Dont be so rigid ! And don't it knock it till you try it.  This setup was used by a very very wealthy acquaintance who happened to be 100 Italian


----------



## e hilton (Aug 5, 2021)

Speaking of coffee … visiting daughter … she has these k-pods in weird flavors, doesn’t understand why i don’t like them.  Salted caramel.  Blueberry pecan.  Chocolate something.  Who thinks of this stuff?


----------



## jar546 (Aug 5, 2021)

e hilton said:


> Speaking of coffee … visiting daughter … she has these k-pods in weird flavors, doesn’t understand why i don’t like them.  Salted caramel.  Blueberry pecan.  Chocolate something.  Who thinks of this stuff?


I'll take coffee.  Just coffee.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 5, 2021)

e hilton said:


> Speaking of coffee … visiting daughter … she has these k-pods in weird flavors, doesn’t understand why i don’t like them.  Salted caramel.  Blueberry pecan.  Chocolate something.  Who thinks of this stuff?


Same folks who came up with vaping flavors, meant to be addictive.


----------



## my250r11 (Aug 6, 2021)

You can get  Folgers & McDonalds favors too in the K-pods. Still not a fan.


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2021)

my250r11 said:


> You can get  Folgers & McDonalds favors too in the K-pods. Still not a fan.




The K makes a great cup of Hot Water!!!!!


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 9, 2021)

Pods are like straws, not green or economical.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 9, 2021)

ADAguy said:


> Pods are like straws, not green or economical.


They are all aluminum and recycle if that helps.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 10, 2021)

point


----------



## womide (Apr 3, 2022)

absolutely Jar. I also LOVE my vertuo next machine, especially the petite size. Doesn’t clutter the counter and very easy to use. My favorite thing is hands down the coffee. This intenso pod is probably one of the best coffees I have ever had. Better than most coffee houses. I appreciate my delicious coffee everyday.


----------

